# Titan Multifinish 440 Sprayer



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Have any of you use this sprayer already ?


*Titan Multifinish 440 Sprayer* 

The leader in fine finish technology introduces the most versatile electric Air-Assisted Airless sprayer to date. 

By coupling the proven performance of the Titan 440 with the efficiency of an electronically controlled compressor the Multifinish becomes an extremely versatile finishing tool. From trim, doors and cabinets to interior and exterior latex application, the Multifinish can do it all! 

New compressor offers electronic air relief allowing for greater air pressure 



The GM3600 gun offers versatility to use any Titan standard airless, or fine finish reversible tips.
Optional Brilliant reversible flat tip for best high production fine finish available!
High rider configuration allows the versatility to draw out of either 5 gallon or 1 gallon pails.
Rapid Clean to completely clean pump and eliminate contaminant possibilities.
 

*Specifications*

Fluid Output: .54 gpm Max. Fluid Pressure: 3300 psi Max. Air: 35 psi Fluid & Air Hose: 50 ft Unit Weight: 82 lbs. P/N: 0524029


----------



## TDTD (Jun 10, 2010)

New to me. Looks interesting. I've got a 440 Impact and am very happy with it. Been thinking about a HVLP. Is this new Titan supposed to be some kind of airless / HVLP hybrid or something?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Is an Air Assited Sprayer as the Graco Finish Pro 395


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

Does it come on a sled frame, or a flexible stinger tube at least?

I hate that design where you have to tip the entire sprayer back to get the stinger in and out of paint/cleaning solution.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Don't know, I'll be getting the Graco Finish Pro 395 on december :clap:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

If they solved the dripping gun problem of Graco's AA 395 unit, buy it.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Are you talking about the gasket ? I've been using the yellow gasket when shooting oil base enamel and clears with fine finish tips and the RAC X with no problems


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Don't know, I'll be getting the Graco Finish Pro 395 on december :clap:


So, did you ever get it?


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I don't have anything to add...just wanted to thank Schmidt for getting "Black Caulk" off the main page before my wife saw it.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

NEPS has a couple of them


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

mr.fixit said:


> NEPS has a couple of them


I just bought one also. Just finished spraying out the trim package on my first job with it, and I like it. But there is a learning curve with it. Still getting an annoying build up on the air cap every 10-15 min of spray time. Any tips?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> So, did you ever get it?


Hey Paul. No I didn't get it. It's still on my wish list. I ended up buying something else I needed it and since I got a good deal, I decided to pull the trigger and put on hold the 395 FinishPro.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I haven't seen this one but I was one of those idiots that wasted money on the milwaukee sprayer airless/hvlp units, I hated it after the first use, big bulkey machine, I put a 50' hose on it and it had no balls what so ever, I could have used the 25' hose but would have to lump the machine up stair cases.Then the hvlp hose and combo gun mad it hard to use, instead of dragging one hose now there are 2. I guess i'm sticking with the separate units, out 700 can't do good on trim, our 200 does pretty good but hvlp is better.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I just bought one also. Just finished spraying out the trim package on my first job with it, and I like it. But there is a learning curve with it. Still getting an annoying build up on the air cap every 10-15 min of spray time. Any tips?


Nothing you probably already don't know. I used krud kutter the pump cleaning kind in a bucket and a wire brush. I also have a cleaning kit with very small brushes for the air holes. 

If you can find a sweet spot for what you are spraying with the least amount of air build up will be less.


----------

